# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  Genitics: Do you want to live 800 years?

## Aristander

Do you want to live forever?  :Petrified: 

Frankly it sort of scares me. However by genetic manipulation and diet control some California scientists have gotten a strain of yeast to live the equivalent of an 800 year human life span.
There are a number of other interesting factoids and questions raised by this article, it was an interesting read.

----------


## Semitic Duwa

No.

I don't buy this kind of stuff.

----------


## LeBrok

The perfect would be to live as long as one wants till one decides that had enough and kills himself. The short life span, and vast hobbies and interests I have, are not enough to live my life to the fullest. 800 to a 1000 would be great, and still the option to end it sooner. The trick is to coaxing our bodies to rebuild and rejuvenate so we stay young all the time. 
We have already built in a system that fixes our bodies on daily bases. If our bodies wouldn't repair themselves we would be dead in matter of months, from simple wear and tier.

----------


## Starship

Yes

I want to see Dublin win one All Ireland football match before I die.

----------


## Semitic Duwa

> The perfect would be to live as long as one wants till one decides that had enough and kills himself. The short life span, and vast hobbies and interests I have, are not enough to live my life to the fullest. 800 to a 1000 would be great, and still the option to end it sooner. The trick is to coaxing our bodies to rebuild and rejuvenate so we stay young all the time. 
> We have already built in a system that fixes our bodies on daily bases. If our bodies wouldn't repair themselves we would be dead in matter of months, from simple wear and tier.


I have an entirely parallel way of seeing things:

Ignorance is sweet and cosy, knowledge of one's future is stressful.

So no, I'd rather be kept in ignorance.

----------


## LeBrok

That's interesting coming from you spending much time looking for knowledge, science and answers.
Besides for me it wasn't about knowing everything in the future or knowing the future, but exploring, discovering and learning till I had enough.
Above I wasn't too clear, I wrote that "We've built in a repair system.." (we're not there yet, lol)
what I meant was, that in our bodies there is already built in (by evolution) system to repair our bodies.

----------


## Carlitos

What is the name of the workshop?

----------


## webjuke

No way.. never ever

----------


## Melusine

Only if, I would be , Healthy, wealthy, and wise , otherwise, "forget about it". 

Melusine

----------


## Dagne

I wanted to live 800 years, and I think it could be very good for the world - think of it how many languages people could learn and experience things before they mature, of course, the society should be much into spiritual things, rather than consumption.

----------

